# Urgent advice my daughter's lion head rabbits have had babies



## Helsbells (Aug 14, 2010)

my daughter has 3 lionhead rabbits Harley is the youngest and have now found out she is a he. As went to get them out and put them in the run and found babies! Have now got Harley separated from the other 2 think the brown one Bella is the mum as its her fur that the nest is made from one of the babies is away from the others dont know if it got moved when the others were running about when we tried to catch them. Is it best to remove the other female or could this baby be hers. Really need some advice


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hi, I cant help as I dont really know anything about baby bunnies but thought I would tell you to repost this onto another site just incase you dont get a reply soon.

This website is brill and these people really know there stuff Rabbits United Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Id rub your hands in the bedding and then gently pop the baby back in the nest. I wouldnt disturb them at the moment if you can help it and perhaps keep an eye on the buns to work out exactly which one is mum. She should have swollen nipples and be producing milk so id check to see which doe is feeding them.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the 2 females may be ok together, if the other one has not been spayed she is likely to give birth too, however 2 litters of rabbits in 1 hutch is not enough space and they are likely to fight.

rub your hands in poo/bedding and pop the little one back they get cold quickly, but best not to disturbed the nest

also the mum is likely to be pregnant again and will give birth in 4 weeks time. rabbits are very busy animals. 

If you can afford to you need to go buy 2 good sized 6ft hutches (probably without ramps). and eventually a few more runs to attach to the hutches.

give the mums plenty of soft hay for bedding and lots of food. try to only clean their toilet corner out until the kits are running about in 4 weeks time.

If the mum is pregnant again then in 4 weeks she will try to make a new nest probably using the kits fur, so u will be able to see her bullying them

If you cant afford to then I would contact your nearest rescue who will be able to advise or take them in until the kits are weaned and may give u back your girls spayed.


----------



## Helsbells (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi i picked up the other female and where her teats are there is sticky cream coloured stuff possibly milk so not sure if the single baby is hers and the other group of babies the other ones so dont like to move the single baby incase it is the other ones will pick up the other one when she has finished eating and have a look at her


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Helsbells said:


> Hi i picked up the other female and where her teats are there is sticky cream coloured stuff possibly milk so not sure if the single baby is hers and the other group of babies the other ones so dont like to move the single baby incase it is the other ones will pick up the other one when she has finished eating and have a look at her


Id leave them in together then for now.


----------

